# trend or powercap or what?



## beejay (22 Sep 2008)

Im about to buy one of the above but don't know for sure which to go for. 
I saw a mix of Powercaps and Trends at the bash on Saturday and those are the two brands that I think it will come down to. 
Is there a comparison/review of the two current models anywhere? Ive googled without success. 
Trend airshield pro and the Powercap with built in batteries are the two I'm thinking about unless of course anyone can suggest something else. 
Its down to weight, battery time and of course, the best filtration. 
Hope someone can assist. 
regards,beejay


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Sep 2008)

We were discussing this at the bash on Saurday and I think the general conclusion was that the Trend, though more expensive was the better buy. The Power cap is smaller and as a sppectackle wearer I found it too narrow and awkward. Also the Trend has a better rating for dust protection. Possibly Chas, who has reviewed them both, will come on with more technical details. There are other options as well mind which perhaps someone will come on and explain

Pete


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2008)

I believe Nick Gibbs is doing an article on them both in the next issue [No.o8,] of British Woodworking involving their use for turning and general workshop tasks such as routing and the more esoteric power carvers, so it might be worth hanging back on any decisions for a couple of weeks to see what the users preferences were.


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2008)

I was at the same stage.

After Saturday I've pretty much decided I'm going to get the Trend one.

Will most likely leave it until the Stoneleigh show in the hope they might be discounted.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Sep 2008)

Hello Bill.
Having tried Chris's Powercap Saturday,which i liked it's lightness i now know that it would be no good for me,the face guard is too narrow for me,so i will stick with the Trend.
The new Trend is a lot beter design,but it is heavier for some reason :?


----------



## beejay (22 Sep 2008)

Thank you all for the replies. 
I like the idea of the Powercap because of the light weight but I too wear glasses in the workshop and this appears to be a problem with this one.
I actually heard Pete comment on this point at the bash. 
Mind you Pete with all that hair as well I think you'd need a space helmet to accomodate you :lol: 
I like the look of the Trend but the weight could be an issue over long periods of use. 
I think like Lurker I'll check the Trend out at Stoneleigh and try it on at laest before I decide.
Thanks again for the replies.
regards, Bill


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2008)

Bill,

Have just done a quick "google"

Found this :
http://www.angliatoolcentre.co.uk/trend ... d8516.html

Has anyone dealt with these folks cos that price is at least £30 less than anywhere else, and a wacking £100 cheaper than toolpost when you factor VAt & delivery


----------



## Paul.J (22 Sep 2008)

Don't forget that Trend have stopped making this model now,so spares for it will soon become scarce.

Here is a previous thread about it.
HTH Bill.


----------



## xraymtb (22 Sep 2008)

Out of interest - what advantage do these two have over a normal dust mask with replaceable filters and a pair of goggles or safety specs?

I would be interested as I use a 3M 7503 reusable mask with normal specs which costs me about £25 total. I've always looked at the Trend (amongst others) and wondered if its really necessary?


----------



## beejay (22 Sep 2008)

Hi Lurker,
Thats the original model which is now discontinued I think. I also read that the parts for that won't be avialable for much longer.
Pity as the price is very good.
regards, Bill


----------



## beejay (22 Sep 2008)

Mike Bremner":3fp8x560 said:


> Out of interest - what advantage do these two have over a normal dust mask with replaceable filters and a pair of goggles or safety specs?
> 
> I would be interested as I use a 3M 7503 reusable mask with normal specs which costs me about £25 total. I've always looked at the Trend (amongst others) and wondered if its really necessary?



Hi Mike,
I also use dust mask and glasses but a few days before the brummie bash I had to go to the Doc's as I was having serious breathing problems as well as itching in my nose, ears, eyse and scalp!!! thought the worst.
Turns out Ive got an allergy to something but they dont know what . I reckon my workshop is the root cause ( either that or too much sex maybe?) although I use the Microclene and dust extraction and dust masks etc.
I now want to be as safe as possible so the Trend type mask seems to be the way forward. Ive also had a new outward opening door fitted to the workshop so this should improve the circulation as well. The old inward opening door couldnt be left open due to space restrictions.
I gotta say when you have to fight for breath its a bit worrying :shock: so a couple of hundred for a decent mask seems a no brainer now.
Only wish Id gone for one before.
Regards, Bill


----------



## CHJ (22 Sep 2008)

Mike Bremner":q8d8tvpp said:


> Out of interest - what advantage do these two have over a normal dust mask with replaceable filters and a pair of goggles or safety specs?
> 
> I would be interested as I use a 3M 7503 reusable mask with normal specs which costs me about £25 total. I've always looked at the Trend (amongst others) and wondered if its really necessary?



The Filtered Positive Pressure Air around the face, and in the case of the new Trend around the scalp area as well, provides considerably more comfort in warm conditions and for people like me who are violently allergic to contact with certain woods a level of protection that half face masks are just not capable of providing.

The TH2 P Trend mask and filter spec. ensures that there is a considerably less risk of back flow of contaminants past the face seal when in use.


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2008)

Thanks folks

I thought i was looking at the new one


----------



## cornucopia (22 Sep 2008)

I had the original rascal 3m respirator some years ago and 3m suddenly stoped making them and the spares for them :evil: - so i bought my current trend respirator but before i did i spoke with a "manager" at trend who assured me that even if they did replace that model they would never stop selling the spares because of the number of customers with them. 
lets hope he's true to his word eh :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (22 Sep 2008)

*Cornucopia wrote*


> i spoke with a "manager" at trend who assured me that even if they did replace that model they would never stop selling the spares because of the number of customers with them.
> lets hope he's true to his word eh



*[email protected] wrote*


> In UK the AIRSHIELD will no longer be available for sale after February 2008. Spare parts will be available for about one year. Spare filters and batteries should be available until 2010. We will not be able to sell electrostatic filters in Europe after this date, although they will still be available in the USA.



Perhaps they have changed their mind then :?


----------



## cornucopia (22 Sep 2008)

well thats just typical (hammer) 
how to lose sales 101= annoy all of your current happy customers :twisted:


----------



## Paul.J (22 Sep 2008)

Yes George,that's just how i and others felt at the time,which is why i put the link back on this post.
I think there are features on the old one which i think i would prefer to be on the new on and vise versa.
It's all for our own good :roll:


----------



## greggy (22 Sep 2008)

beejay":16hc2bhm said:


> Mike Bremner":16hc2bhm said:
> 
> 
> > Out of interest - what advantage do these two have over a normal dust mask with replaceable filters and a pair of goggles or safety specs?
> ...



bill,that is exactly what happend to me last month. the cause was,



COCOBOLO

yes i am 100% sure cos all i was turning was cocobolo. the iching and scratching went away after a week, using nivea moisture cream ( and dont bloody laugh ) hope this helps you.


----------



## Jenx (22 Sep 2008)

*[email protected] wrote*


> In UK the AIRSHIELD will no longer be available for sale after February 2008. Spare parts will be available for about one year. Spare filters and batteries should be available until 2010. We will *not be able to sell electrostatic filters in Europe *after this date, although they will still be available in the USA.



I know nothing about the specifics of this, but that sure sounds like some more ''barmy eurocratic legislation'' is _preventing_ the item & spares being sold, rather than the company withdrawing it ... especially when it / they will be available from outside the EU.
Or have I read too much into it ? :?: :?


----------



## boysie39 (22 Sep 2008)

Hiya all you Bashers, I have the Powercap for 8/10mnts now. I wear specs. and have no problem fitting the power cap . But then of course we Irish were never as Bigheaded as you Brits,      :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: REgards Boysie


----------



## Blister (23 Sep 2008)

Trend airshield gets my vote :lol:


----------



## beejay (23 Sep 2008)

bill,that is exactly what happend to me last month. the cause was, 



COCOBOLO 

yes i am 100% sure cos all i was turning was cocobolo. the iching and scratching went away after a week, using nivea moisture cream ( and dont bloody laugh ) hope this helps you.[/quote] 

Hi Colin, 
I think its more a general reaction but dont know for sure. 
It cant be cocobolo as i've not turned any that I know of but it could of course be some other wood. 
Hopefully the respirator will do the trick when I decide which one to go for. 
regards,Bill


----------



## jpt (10 Oct 2008)

HI

Just to let you know Trend are selling the Pro for £169 inc VAT at Stonleigh.

I am now the owner of one, it feels a bit strange but I am sure I will get use to it pretty quickly.  

john


----------



## Paul.J (10 Oct 2008)

Did you have the old one John :?: 
If so how does the new one feel when it's on :?:


----------



## jpt (10 Oct 2008)

No I had the Racal one which was past its sell by date, by several years.

The Trend fells OK the weight is a bit more but it is evenly spread over the head. The odd bit is the face seal, or skirt, which is elasticated and fits from the back of the head round each side over the top and in front of the ears then down and under the chin.

It does have the advantage of completelly sealing you from the dust and I think I will get used to it very quickly.

I also brought the Monro hollower as we were talking about.

john


----------



## Paul.J (10 Oct 2008)

*JPT wrote*


> I also brought the Monro hollower as we were talking about.


Nice one John  
Did you look at any other hollowers while you were their. :?: 
Can i ask why you went for the Monro.


----------



## jpt (10 Oct 2008)

Yes I had a look at a few.

Woodcut, Phil Irons, have a good one but has shades of one of others which I cant remember the name off, and I had tried before but didnt like as it cloged up easily.

There were a couple of others there but the Munro was the best, Mark and Les let me have a play and it was easy to use, safe in operation and removed wood easily without cloging up.

I went for the small one for the moment and will get the bigger one as well if I need it, which I prpbably will. :lol: 

john


----------



## Vulthoom (10 Oct 2008)

Looking at the JSP Powercap her:-

http://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/proddetail-JS ... -pack.html

It does look in the picture like the seal around the face is quite loose.

Is it really like this?


----------



## jpt (10 Oct 2008)

Vulthoom":1hq91p6j said:


> Looking at the JSP Powercap her:-
> 
> http://www.sitebox.ltd.uk/proddetail-JS ... -pack.html
> 
> ...



On the ones I have tried yes, which is one of the reasons I went for the Trend.

john


----------



## CHJ (10 Oct 2008)

The Powercap seal on the one I sampled had about 1cm clearance around my face and chin, one of the reasons for the TH 1 P rating I suspect.

Funnily enough the cap/visor does not carry any rating marks (at least the one I had access to didn't) just the filter cartridges.


----------



## beejay (11 Oct 2008)

Went to Stoneleigh yesterday mainly with the purpose of buying the Trend airshield. 
Trend had them at what appeared to be a good price and a demo model was available to try. 
Glad I 'tried before I buyed',,,it was way too heavy for me! I couldn't get it to balance properly, the skirt thing seemed like a very cheap afterthought and it was a pain to use. 
I also managed to fog it with the fan running ! 
I reckon that any more than a few minutes use would prove extremely uncomfortable. 
To stop it slipping forward when I tilted my head, I had to tighten the headband so much that it again became too uncomfortable to keep on. 
I didn't buy it, so its back to the drawing board for me and I recommend that Trend do likewise as I think they got it wrong with this one. 

Good show yesterday, pity Aircap werent there.
regards, Bill


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2008)

beejay":2viftq9s said:


> ......To stop it slipping forward when I tilted my head, I had to tighten the headband so much that it again became too uncomfortable to keep on.
> ........



Bill, did you adjust the crown band as well as the head band? I found that you had to get the balance right between the two to get a comfortable fit, although no amount of adjustments could dampen the 'pendulum' effect if you tilt your head.

I agree on the weight problem and eagerly await the efforts to try and find an alternate that does not require an even bigger mortgage.

I personally disagree on the face/scalp skirt though, I found it a big improvement over the original Trend and despite its lightweight fabric appearance quite tough, certainly a big advantage over the original Trend and the Powercap skirt in that being smooth plastic it does not collect and hold onto wood chippings.


----------



## Paul.J (11 Oct 2008)

Bill i have to agree with you about the Airshield.
I too finally got to try it on today,tried all roads to get it comfy without it falling forwards but just couldn't get it to fit comfy enough.
I do like the new skirt underneath and the overall design but it is just too heavy  
Also felt there was not so much room behind the visor as the old version.
Whether it would be something that you would get used to after a while i'm not sure.The old one did feel more comfy when i first put it on.
The chap from Trend said it was designed by the designers who design the fighter pilot helmets.
I think they ought to get back to the drawing board/computer and come up with the Mk 3.
I won't be buying one


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Oct 2008)

I am also in a real quandary with this. I tried both the trend and the power cap at the Birmingham bash and for various reasons didn't like either. I really ought to be looking to getting something but there doesn't seem to be all that many on the market apart from these two. There is a more simple and cheaper mask from Trend but I haven't seen it in the flesh and it isn't powered in any way. I guess I'll have to carry on with a visor and a disposable for the moment.

Pete


----------



## beejay (12 Oct 2008)

Hi guys,
I wouldn't mind trying the Cap at some point so I may pop into my local Screwfix aned see if they'll let me. I think however the general concensus is that its not as good as the Trend in some ways.
Putting the best of both into another version seems the way to go. 
*Anyone out there listening *
I have the mini Trend Pete, the Airace, and its really very good and quite effective. I do wear it all the time now in the workshop and will continue to do so until I get "whatever".
It seems to stop all the dust but after about an hour the rubber face seal does get quite tight and needs to be slackened off a bit, but thats a good reason to have a break anyhow.
A very good mask and a good buy in my opinion.
So what y'all buy at the show guys  
regards, Bill


----------



## TEP (12 Oct 2008)

Have been watching this thread with great interest but the comments only echo my earlier thoughts on the dust masks that are around, that are also on sale at a reasonable price.

My thoughts are that the only way to go is to have a light weight mask, with the motor and batteries on a belt pack. There are some around, but are very expensive. 

Although I find that the way everyone is chasing a dust mask feels a little like a case of tunnel vision. I realise there are some who are badly effected by wood dust, but is not the best initial idea to get the dust out of the work area. Otherwise it is going to be a permanently contaminated area, to which you eventually won't have access without a mask.

Until I find a powered mask that is really comfortable I am continuing along my route of removing the dust out of the work area. i.e ambient dust collectors, extractor fans to the outside, and so on. I do still wear a small dust mask when working, and touch wood to date I have had no problems. My latest project, when I can find the time,  is to try and construct a cyclone dust collector using the fan motor of my large chip extractor, and fitted with a very efficient filter system.


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2008)

*Tam*, I fully go along with your "removing the dust out of the work area" to this end I have high volume chip/dust extraction and ambient air dump via a 9" ventaxia, unfortunately I am one of those people that is violently allergic to some dusts and even ambient air cleaners can't get it quick enough, like hay fever sufferers it's the stuff you can't see that gets me.

The search continues to try and find a mask that is significantly better than the old Trend but is not either a pain to live with (the new Trend IMO)or cost as much as a good many members lathes.


----------



## CHJ (12 Oct 2008)

As there seems to be quite an interest in the Respirator saga I have put some additional information in PDF formon my server about the specs. of the Powercap and the New Trend Pro that I retrieved from their respective information leaflets and my observations whilst carrying out a recent trial of both. 

I must state that any opinions expressed are purely my own but to the best of my knowledge any details/specs. quoted are correct.


----------



## Paul.J (12 Oct 2008)

Just makes you wonder how the new Airshield was tested for head fitting and comfort.
*JPT*.You will have to let us know how you get on with it after a period of use.If it does get better with use.


----------



## jpt (13 Oct 2008)

Will do Paul.

I have a lot of stuff to turn after a very good show weekend so I think I will be living in it for the next couple of weeks so I will let you know how I get on.

Hopefully I will find time to play with the monro this week as well.  

john


----------



## duncanh (13 Oct 2008)

Bill - my local Screwfix didn't have any problem with me trying out the Powercap in the shop. I found it more comfortable than the Airshield and have been happily using it since earlier this year.

Even with my regularly cleaned Microclene ambient filter and Camvac extractor running the filters on the powercap show signs of dust, so they're obviously doing their job. 
I've experimented with putting a sheet kitchen roll over the filters (held in place with a rubber band) to act as a pre-filter and save on expensive replacement filters. This works but when the batteries are low the unit obviously struggles to pull enough air through. Talking of batteries - I bought an empty case from Toolpost that I filled with recharables - there's nothing worse than getting half way through the day and running out!

I find the fan noise a little intrusive so now I always turn whilst listening to music or the radio on in-ear headphones hidden under ear defenders.

I haven't found a problem with the skirt being too loose, but maybe I'm just lucky with the shape of my head! Should it really matter much with a positive air pressure system like this.


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2008)

duncanh":o2sdx1n6 said:


> ........I haven't found a problem with the skirt being too loose, but maybe I'm just lucky with the shape of my head! Should it really matter much with a positive air pressure system like this.



I suspect this is one of the main factors for the Powercap only being rated TH 1 P. It only aims at keeping the inhaled ambient dust levels down to 10% due to inward leakage mix. 
You need to be vigilant when batteries are near exhaustion, "just finishing a job" could put you in a position of only having impact protection and no effective filtering.

TH 2 P, aims to achieve a level of 2% and invariably needs battery/airflow state monitoring along with better seals to achieve this.


----------



## Paul.J (13 Oct 2008)

How come the Powercap is still legal to use/sell,whereas the Trend Mk1 isn't. :?: 
Also the Trend Mk2 is to filter out the finer MDF dust,so if you don't use MDF won't the Mk1 still be Ok :?


----------



## TEP (13 Oct 2008)

C'mon *Paul*, what do you mean by bringing 'common sense' into this thread. It's probably all to do with EU regs. and so on. Of course their attitude is to hope that all us peasants will not notice the c**p they come out with most of the time.

It's the old mushroom syndrome, keep them all in the dark, feed them s**t and they'll be happy.


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2008)

Paul.J":3mt22j9x said:


> How come the Powercap is still legal to use/sell,whereas the Trend Mk1 isn't. :?:
> Also the Trend Mk2 is to filter out the finer MDF dust,so if you don't use MDF won't the Mk1 still be Ok :?



The Trend Mk 1 filters rely on static attraction to function, it allows greater airflow because of reduced restriction, this can be compromised if the Filters/Mask are/is stored or used in a high humidity or damp environment and is the reason they are not allowed under new EU regulations.

As far as I can determine the Powercap filters use dense particle filter material to achieve the same level regardless of static charge, hence why they have a splash rating. But I noted that it is only the filter cartrige that carries the rating label, I could find no reference to the mask itself.


----------



## tnimble (13 Oct 2008)

Paul.J":2xnfhjiu said:


> How come the Powercap is still legal to use/sell,whereas the Trend Mk1 isn't. :?:
> Also the Trend Mk2 is to filter out the finer MDF dust,so if you don't use MDF won't the Mk1 still be Ok :?



Carefully reading ALL information about the 'new' EU regulation the Trend Mk1 productwise may be sold and meets all regulations. Its only neccesarry to note in the instructions/somewhere that the mask may not be used above a certain humidity level.


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2008)

Paul.J":3o68bzwj said:


> .......Also the Trend Mk2 is to filter out the finer MDF dust,so if you don't use MDF won't the Mk1 still be Ok :?



Not the whole story, the percentage of ambient dust, regardless of particle size, that can get drawn into the face shield area and still meet TH 1 P is 5 times greater than for TH 2 P


----------



## beejay (13 Oct 2008)

duncanh":3nonb52o said:


> Bill - my local Screwfix didn't have any problem with me trying out the Powercap in the shop. I found it more comfortable than the Airshield and have been happily using it since earlier this year.



Thanks Duncan,
I'll try to get in this week sometime.
Regards, Bill


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2008)

tnimble":1xtyjo4n said:


> Carefully reading ALL information about the 'new' EU regulation the Trend Mk1 productwise may be sold and meets all regulations. Its only neccesarry to note in the instructions/somewhere that the mask may not be used above a certain humidity level.



*Laura,* The requirement to store Spare Filters and Mask when not in use in a suitably dry environment appears in the instructions for use of the MK1 and filter packaging, at least it was in the last batch I purchased.

In all fairness to Trend, regardless of what I/We/You may think of their marketing methods I don't think they would wish to be party to any litigation following misuse of the old mask, as it was sold with a COSHH compliance rating/certification sheet I don't see how that could be signed off in any work environment by management who would have to guarantee that the masks were kept and used dry at all times to meet the new EU regulations.


----------



## tnimble (13 Oct 2008)

CHJ":dfkeu39d said:


> In all fairness to Trend, regardless of what I/We/You may think of their marketing methods I don't think they would wish to be party to any litigation following misuse of the old mask, as it was sold with a COSHH compliance rating/certification sheet I don't see how that could be signed off in any work environment by management who would have to guarantee that the masks were kept and used dry at all times to meet the new EU regulations.


Can't say anyting about that, since the legislation only states the filtration rates required. If the design of the filter material used by trend meets this at say a humidity of up to 93% without a too severe drop in filtration performance it could easily comply in most cases, if it was say upto 71% it would be hard to guarantee safe usage in quite some circumstances.

So far Trend has failed to respond other than "due to new legislation we had to drop that perpendicular product and had to develop a new" "theres a ban on static filters". The first may be true but then they have waited years to do so long after the legislation and even longer after the debate, the latter is untrue.

Not to beat Trend down or so, they do make some good products, of good quality and to a good price.


----------



## Paul.J (13 Oct 2008)

Getting too technical for me, doesn't take much :? 
I just hope that Trend or someone else,does get it right with the Airshield some day, as it is a good useful piece of kit to have against the problem with fine dust.


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2008)

The (Mark 1) Trend Airshields filters are stated as:

EN146 Class THP2. tested against Sodium Cloride aerosol 0.02 to 2 micron with mass median particle size of 0.6 micron.
For use against solid and water based aerosols only.

Evironmental range of unit: 0-90% humidity both in use and storage.

I am with you on the general quality of Trend branded products *Laura*.


----------



## tnimble (13 Oct 2008)

Paul.J":2b59bfbq said:


> I just hope that Trend or someone else,does get it right with the Airshield some day, as it is a good useful piece of kit to have against the problem with fine dust.



Can't agree more.

@CHJ
Is the data for the EN146 Class THP2comformance of the filter at 60% and that drops when humidity rises upto the point of 90% where the filtration is about nothing, or is the comformance just met at the stated maximum of 90%? The later should be how a filter should be speced IMO. And if that is true the MK1 is perfectly usable (gurenteed) under most conditions. With every (safety) product there will aways be extreme circumstances in which the product should no be used. IF you don't allow for unusability extreme circumstance even a hazmat type 1a (that's the fully sealed type with internal bottled air supply) suit would be even unacceptable for woodworking.


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2008)

tnimble":1epr4ctf said:


> ........Is the data for the EN146 Class THP2comformance of the filter at 60% and that drops when humidity rises upto the point of 90% where the filtration is about nothing, or is the comformance just met at the stated maximum of 90%? .........



Can't pin that down, guess it would be in the EN146 test procedures.

It is the whole assembly that is quoted as suitable up to 90%







I understood that somewhere down the line someone decided that Static Filters could not be trusted to meet the spec. although they had been approved for some considerable time and indeed were granted approval in the Trend mask.

All water under the bridge now anyway, I'm happy with mine until such time as I can't get any more filters or find a lighter weight model that betters it but does not cost a small fortune.


----------



## tnimble (14 Oct 2008)

Pther brands are indeed more pricy (around 220 for 3M and 260 for CleanAir) and the Triton seems not to be avaiable on this side of the globe (altough that one seems not be to very comfortable either).


----------



## CHJ (14 Oct 2008)

I think the original Triton was withdrawn from sale here because it failed to meet EU or UK regulations for 8hr (all day) use in some way.

It must still have a problem as I can't see Triton passing up the chance to certify and import with their brand loyalty base here.


----------



## Bart Leetch (24 Apr 2010)

Paul.J":9h9qaumn said:


> Bill i have to agree with you about the Airshield.
> I too finally got to try it on today,tried all roads to get it comfy without it falling forwards but just couldn't get it to fit comfy enough.
> I do like the new skirt underneath and the overall design but it is just too heavy
> Also felt there was not so much room behind the visor as the old version.
> ...



Hello form across the pond this is my first post here.

They must make fighter pilot helmets different than we do. I used to work with a parachute rigger in the USN & we had molds which we lined with leather the top of the mold had a big hole in it. We put the mold on the pilots head & poured an expanding foam in the top through the hole & it expanded to fit his or her head exactly & made for a comfortable fit . This was then popped out of the mold & trimmed & press fit into the helmet.

Bart
I am sure there are mostly cost reasons for not making the air helmet this wy.


----------



## dannykaye (25 Apr 2010)

has anyone tried non power systems like the 3M 6700 ?


----------



## Paul.J (25 Apr 2010)

Welcome Bart.  
You've gone a long way back to find that post :shock: 
I have since bought the Airshield Pro and after a while in use do find it more comfortable to use,and it does keep the finer dust out,which the Mk1 wasn't doing.
Not sure about fitting as you suggest for the AS as i do alter mine strangley enough.
Might be a good idea though to have like a memory foam band fitted to it :?:


----------



## CHJ (25 Apr 2010)

to the UKW forum Bart, glad you made it over here.

Hope to see your take on spinny bits appearing soon, it's good to get a differing perspective on the creation of shavings especially in woods not normally available to us.


----------

